# Do You Believe In Soul Mates?



## magneticheart (Mar 1, 2009)

There was a thread on this a while ago but I just thought that maybe peoples opinions might have changed since they posted in that thread.

My friend is really into the whole soul mate thing and doesn't get why I'm cynical about it.

I believe in fate but I don't believe in soul mates. I personally don't think there's a perfect person out there for everyone. I think you meet someone and you work hard at your relationship and sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't.

So, do you believe in soul mates?


----------



## Saja (Mar 1, 2009)

I do. but I dont believe that its always the person you end up with. I think a sole mate is someone you are forever attached to, but not necissarily your partner.


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 1, 2009)

omg I am so glad you asked this....

I was watching 'sleepless in seattle' the other day, and they went on about how you touch 'him' and it's just 'magic' you just KNOW he's the one.

Well... MY friggen ASS. I don't believe that for a second. I wouldn't base a relationship on physical touch alone! my boss said as soon as she opened the door and saw her now-hubby standing there, that she KNEW, but frankly, I'm cynical too. I base a relationship on mutual respect, compatability, genuine affection, trust, compromise, and both parties putting the same amount of effort in.

If I'm honest, from the very first time my current bf and I met, the way he touched me has always felt so remotely different from anyone I've ever dated, he FEELS respectful, in every single touch, the way he holds my hand or rubs my back feels like he is proud to be standing with me.

Do I think that this means we're soulmates who will be together forever? It's a lovely concept and I really wish it were true, but I couldn't possibly make such a massive call as that - it may work out with the bf, I'd really really like it to, since he's just the most genuinely caring and generous person I've ever met, but who knows what will happen down the track.

Mutual trust built up over years of dating essentially means a lot more than some random 'magical moment' IMO.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 1, 2009)

i think the idea of soulmates is scary! what if you don't find him?? lol

i don't believe it in really. i think there are some people you are better suited to than others, but that's true of all relatonships- friendships, family, there are always people you "click" with and people you dont.


----------



## Aprill (Mar 1, 2009)

I totally believe because I found him...once upon a time...I thought it was crap but I got my soulmate.


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 1, 2009)

Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif There was a thread on this a while ago but I just thought that maybe peoples opinions might have changed since they posted in that thread.

My friend is really into the whole soul mate thing and doesn't get why I'm cynical about it.

I believe in fate but I don't believe in soul mates. I personally don't think there's a perfect person out there for everyone. I think you meet someone and you work hard at your relationship and sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't.

So, do you believe in soul mates?

I agree with you 100001%


----------



## laurafaye (Mar 1, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif omg I am so glad you asked this....
I was watching 'sleepless in seattle' the other day, and they went on about how you touch 'him' and it's just 'magic' you just KNOW he's the one.

Well... MY friggen ASS. I don't believe that for a second. I wouldn't base a relationship on physical touch alone! my boss said as soon as she opened the door and saw her now-hubby standing there, that she KNEW, but frankly, I'm cynical too. I base a relationship on mutual respect, compatability, genuine affection, trust, compromise, and both parties putting the same amount of effort in.

If I'm honest, from the very first time my current bf and I met, the way he touched me has always felt so remotely different from anyone I've ever dated, he FEELS respectful, in every single touch, the way he holds my hand or rubs my back feels like he is proud to be standing with me.

Do I think that this means we're soulmates who will be together forever? It's a lovely concept and I really wish it were true, but I couldn't possibly make such a massive call as that - it may work out with the bf, I'd really really like it to, since he's just the most genuinely caring and generous person I've ever met, but who knows what will happen down the track.

Mutual trust built up over years of dating essentially means a lot more than some random 'magical moment' IMO.

I completely agree!


----------



## katana (Mar 1, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Saja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I do. but I dont believe that its always the person you end up with. I think a sole mate is someone you are forever attached to, but not necissarily your partner. That was how I always thought about it too....Who knows...though.

My mom met my dad as a child, and she said she knew for a fact at 12 yrs old, that he was THE one, meant for her. They've been married 25 years now


----------



## Ozee (Mar 1, 2009)

I have always loved the romantic idea of it, love at first sight that kind of thing.

I do believe you feel something first time you met,see,talk to someone..sometimes its lust mistaken for love, but everynow and again some lucky people get love at first sight.

Me i was lust at first and it grew to love, I know husband was special for me but at that time i didn't ever think till later that possibly we are soul mates. Sometimes i still wonder LOL


----------



## patrica (Mar 14, 2009)

I think you can grow into being each others soulmates. I mean, when you craft a strong marriage, you end up knowing each other, getting inside each others heads, truly becoming one. Like some of you, I believe it was fate that brought my husband and I together! I remember seeing an opinion poll which says 'We will reach perfection as we desire and seek God's perfect will. And as we desire and seek God's perfect will, he will surely send us that perfect one.'


----------



## Roxie (Mar 14, 2009)

Originally Posted by *patrica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think you can grow into being each others soulmates. I mean, when you craft a strong marriage, you end up knowing each other, getting inside each others heads, truly becoming one. Like some of you, I believe it was fate that brought my husband and I together! I remember seeing an opinion poll which says 'We will reach perfection as we desire and seek God's perfect will. And as we desire and seek God's perfect will, he will surely send us that perfect one.' That's what I believe


----------



## Killah Kitty (Mar 14, 2009)

I think I do believe in soul mates but not in the traditional sense... if that makes sense lol. When people refer to someone as their soul mate they usually mean their significant other but I dont look at it like that...

Like Saja said it might not necessarily be the person your in a relationship with. I look at the term "soul mate" quite literally, and I believe its someone that becomes a part of you... like a part of your soul. It can be a best friend, a family member, even an ex.

I believe Ive had, and have, a few soul mates in my life, but only after time do you realize if someone is a soul mate to you. I dont believe you realize right away. But that may be because I dont really believe in love at first sight either lol. I think its usually lust at first sight... well... thats how its always been for me lol


----------



## Andi (Mar 14, 2009)

Well soul mate is a weird term to me, I would say there is that perfect person for everyone, or actually IÂ´m sure there is more than one. The one who just doensÂ´t see all your flaws as such but sees them as character traits. That person accepts you and understands you and would never judge you. Now, that person could be a female or a male, could be a great friend or a partner.

But, I guess some people never find that perfect person.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Mar 14, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well soul mate is a weird term to me, I would say there is that perfect person for everyone, or actually IÂ´m sure there is more than one. The one who just doensÂ´t see all your flaws as such but sees them as character traits. That person accepts you and understands you and would never judge you. Now, that person could be a female or a male, could be a great friend or a partner.
But, I guess some people never find that perfect person.

I agree. I think that there are probably more "perfect mates" for each person than we think. I have been fortunate in that the relationship my wife and I have is amazing. We are the envy of our friends.


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 14, 2009)

It's hard for me to believe in soulmates. 6 billion people in the world and only one person meant for me? I do believe that there is more than one "perfect" person for everyone though.


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 15, 2009)

I agree with Andi.


----------



## Anjel. (Mar 15, 2009)

I used to think it wasn't true.

But now I honestly truly believe my husband is my soulmate without a doubt.

I met him about 4 years ago, honestly by fate. &amp; we only hung out with each other twice. And after that I didn't see him for 3 years, but still randomly kept in contact. But even though we lived about an hour away from each other we just never really hungout its like we lived our lives for a while, and learned. He became my best friend while we talked on the phone, he knew everything about me. I knew everything about him. When I first met him I liked him, but I didn't think we were soulmates. Then throughout the years I liked him, then I started to love him, then I knew I couldn't live without him.

3 years later by fate actually we met up cause he was in town, then a month later we started dating. 3 months later got married. And now having a baby, I honestly think he's too perfect for me. But I'm glad I found him. There is more to the story that makes it pretty crazy how we ended up together, but don't think you'd want to read it all.

But I believe in soulmates, I honestly do.


----------



## kabuki_killer (Mar 15, 2009)

I believe there are smart choices and dumb choices for girls to make when it comes to such. One of my exes, I thought was my everything and the way we met and our lives, just really perfect. They also seemed really loyal to me until it all crashed down from betrayal (from them) and misplaced blame. I believe that a woman needs to be smart and make the right decisions for herself, and only then can she find the person that means everything to her. No matter how perfect it all seems, it can all come down badly.

When I was younger, my mom said something to me (the only piece of romantic advice ever given to me by my parents). She said that I may be alone right now, but every day is another day closer to being with the love of my life. Most people seem to be more optimistic than myself anyways.


----------

